# escambia 12-16



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

just typed a novel and computer quit on me so ill summerize. 
i cant catch a bass to save my life, any tips?? 

caught a few specks and a red.


----------



## bassassassin (May 30, 2009)

throw a red bug trick worm on a texas rig with a 1/8 oz bullet weight. Simple yet catches alot of bass. I have had pretty good luck with it on the lower end of escambia and simpson river


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

Yeah, I agree. Another slightly different method is a 3/32 oz shaky head with a small trick worm or finesse worm. 8 lb. test. Cast it and DON'T MOVE IT for at least 30 seconds. Let the fish turn and come back to it. They'll pick it up. The key is fishing the worm very slowly and getting it up into the grass as far as possible. Good luck.


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Josh can't help on bass, in case you didn't catch the email, find 3 pics for you on the out of area offshore forum. Tight lines and hang on to your phone


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

yea jim, i got the pics. awesomeee. and this might sound even worse but where can i find the trick worms


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

I think they are talking about the ZOOM brand trick worm. Any Walmart or Bass Pro. I like the Watermelon Seed color. Good luck.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I second watermelon seed for bass. I bet you'll do better further up the river as well. Upriver you may have to add a section of heaver mono to keep the pickerel from cutting you off.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

so the bass were there yesterday i was just throwing the wrong things?? cause i threw every swimming bait i had.


----------



## bassassassin (May 30, 2009)

watermelon red zoom ultravibe speed craws work really well too. I rig mine with a 1/4 oz weight and just pitch it next to the grass. That works really well. make sure you work the bait all the way back out because down there they will be shallow and around the grass or the can be a little deeper. Either way the speed craw usually works.

Hope this helps


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

what do yal mean when you say grass? and how fast should i work it back to the boat. 

again, thanks for all the info fellas


----------



## bassassassin (May 30, 2009)

the sawgrass. and just jig it along the bottom back to you slowly like you would with a jighead for speckled trout.


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

white spinnerbait with a silver willow leaf blade...i use the wal-mart brand. got a 3lber the sunday before last when it was freezing cold....i love the trick worm, but it was too cold for me to fish slow lol


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

berkely shaky worm in red shad color on a shaky head and a kvd 1.5 yellow w/black back or sexy shad are my weapons of choose


----------



## Bbagwell (Mar 10, 2010)

Not to be redundant with the trick worms, but that is my go to on any slow day regardless of season. I prefer weightless though. It waggles as it falls. use a small shaky head if the wind is up. Black has been the best color for me this year, especially now when the water is this clear. white and school bus yellow have produced nicely also. However, i have come to realize that color or rig type are not anywhere near as important as speed. Slow it way down and dont be afraid to let it sit a while.


----------



## PennFisher950 (Jun 23, 2011)

looks like yall had a good time.


----------

